# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Denver Nuggets 8:30PM CST ESPN2



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#3333ff"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nuggets.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/den_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/den/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Nuggets.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(20 - 27) (10 - 14 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #3333ff">Denver Nuggets(26 - 24) (16 - 9 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.pepsicenter.com/"><img src="http://perso.wanadoo.fr/nba-history/images/stades/pepsi.JPG" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.pepsicenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Pepsi Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Denver, CO, February 8, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Denver Nuggets 8:30PM CST ESPN2</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #3333ff; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/greg_buckner" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_greg_buckner.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/greg_buckner"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Greg Buckner<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 4'' - Clemson</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andre_miller" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andre_miller.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andre_miller"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andre Miller<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Utah</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/carmelo_anthony" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_carmelo_anthony.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/carmelo_anthony"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Carmelo Anthony<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 8'' - Syracuse</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kenyon_martin" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kenyon_martin.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kenyon_martin"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kenyon Martin<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Cincinnati</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marcus_camby" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_marcus_camby.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marcus_camby"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Marcus Camby<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Massachusetts</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #3333ff; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/francisco_elson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_francisco_elson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/francisco_elson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Francisco Elson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - California</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/earl_watson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_earl_watson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/earl_watson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Earl Watson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - UCLA</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/earl_boykins" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_earl_boykins.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/earl_boykins"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Earl Boykins<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 5' 5'' - Eastern Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eduardo_najera" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eduardo_najera.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eduardo_najera"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eduardo Najera<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 8'' - Oklahoma</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

locally this will be broadcast on WGN and altitude


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll be @ the Pepsi Center tonight with my Dad, my sister got us great seats for a Christmas present so I'll be 16 rows behind the Bulls bench.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Finally a game that I can see on Tv!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> I'll be @ the Pepsi Center tonight with my Dad, my sister got us great seats for a Christmas present so I'll be 16 rows behind the Bulls bench.



awesome! when ben hits his first three tonight i dare you to stand up and SHOUT: 


Ben Gordon is the MASTER!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> I'll be @ the Pepsi Center tonight with my Dad, my sister got us great seats for a Christmas present so I'll be 16 rows behind the Bulls bench.


My sister gave me a pair of socks


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

The Bulls are 10-14 on the road and 10-13 at home. They're nothing if not consistent...

This is the first of three games in five days that I get to see, with the Kings game tomorrow night on TNT and the Clips game on the Superstation Sunday night. I'm loving it. Hope that the Bulls can get this one and Ben keeps blossoming.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> awesome! when ben hits his first three tonight i dare you to stand up and SHOUT:
> 
> 
> Ben Gordon is the MASTER!


Hey mizenkay, I miss the Knicks/Brown thread -- especially on long, dark winter nights when the Bulls are on the road. The thread was definitely not OT, and there was no reason I could see for locking it (other than perhaps some folks were running out of ways to say the same thing over & over again). Actually things are getting more interesting (from a future draft choice point of view) as the trade deadline approaches and we need a place to discuss changes in that team as they develope. 

Sorry for the OT post, but I don't know where else to complain.

Hope the Bulls keep their energy and determination in the thin air tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well i locked it just to give it a pause. i swear i was going to unlock it in a matter of a day or so.

but now it's been moved to OT and i didn't do it.

so it's up to some other mod to unlock it now. why? cause miz don't care no more.

EDIT: just to be clear, i care about the team and not the thread. i'm exhausted by all the bickering and thought that was a fun thread intended to keep track of the draft pick and the unintentional comedy that is the knicks. guess i was wrong to think that.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> well i locked it just to give it a pause. i swear i was going to unlock it in a matter of a day or so.
> 
> but now it's been moved to OT and i didn't do it.
> 
> ...


I don't think you were wrong, it just seems some feel, for some reason, we shouldn't be happy about the Knicks failures because they have some ex-Bulls. A Knicks loss helps the Bulls, that's all I'm about.

When will this BC/Wake game end! Missing the Bulls, stinkin ESPN2.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Knicks are actully cheering for the Bulls on this one: If the bulls win it improves their draft position (currently 21 and 28, 21 being the Nuggets)


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Give it up Wake, you're not going to win this game. Half your student section is gone, nobody cares. :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jim grey is such a gossip monger. he should be working for the star. 

k-mart is sitting out tonight as a "protest" of some kind.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Sweet ESPN2 isn't blacked out in Chicago, going to listen to them since I like Tirico and to get a different perspective.

KMart is doing a sit out, Karl was surprised when Jim Grey asked him about sitting out, I guess it was news to him


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Who's _not_ playing well right now? Bulls up 10.


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

looks like duhon is officailly playing. gordon of to a good start once again


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Excellent episode of Lost tonight. It looks like the Bulls are off to a good start, too.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I don't care how out of shape Sweetney is, Malik should never see any minutes. He sucks more than Dalibor Bagoric on his worst day.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just got back, what have I missed? I see that Benny, Tyson, and Kirk have brought their A games for the 1st qtr.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sweet move O


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GOD get Othella off the court. 

9 rebounds for TC already.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Jim Gray needs to shut up. I have hated that guy ever since the 99 All Star Game.

Ben. Wow.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Tyson scissor hands strikes again.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I think Ben's eating his Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches pre game again or what ever he said last year.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know how we can go for long stretches w/o giving Ben the ball when he's been so hot.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

darlets said:


> I think Ben's eating his Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches pre game again or what ever he said last year.


LOL... "whoever invented that was a genius."

Here comes the obligatory "we're up 10+, let's quit"... Last year SKiles was so great at getting these guys going during timeouts and the end of quarters/halves, this year it's almost as though they come out of those worse off than when they went in.

Thankfully Luol's playing, because if K-mart and he were both out, I would be afraid that deal would go through.

Denver's complete lack of interior D really makes Tyson's actually doing a post move pretty insignificant...

Out of nowhere, does Tim Thomas have the best life in the world now, or what?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Some awful play calling almost ruinned the entire half. Lucky Noce hit a BIG 3pter to stop the bleeding.

Shaping up to be exactly like our last game against the Nuggets.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Shaping up to be exactly like our last game against the Nuggets.


How would that be any different than any other game we've had the lead in this year?

If they only played 3 quarters, the Bulls would be a 4 seed... :cheers:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nationally televised game, good 1st half by the Bulls and we have only two pages of posts?


Ben, Tyson and Noc have been very good so far.

Can we leave Allen behind at the airport tonight?


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

chifaninca said:


> Nationally televised game, good 1st half by the Bulls and we have only two pages of posts?
> 
> 
> Ben, Tyson and Noc have been very good so far.
> ...


Sure, nobody would even notice.

I like Mike Tirico's line. "He doesn't get a mess of playing time."

"A mess"?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

No Sweets in the 1st? Back in the doghouse?

Or maybe they thought playing in the thin Denver air would kill him.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> No Sweets in the 1st?
> 
> Or maybe they thought playing in the thin Denver air would kill him.



:biggrin: :banana: :cheers: 

Good one


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

chifaninca said:


> :biggrin: :banana: :cheers:
> 
> Good one


it's not as funny as it is true...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Mike Tirico is one of the best play by play guys around. Looking forward to seeing him do Monday Night next season.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> Mike Tirico is one of the best play by play guys around. Looking forward to seeing him do Monday Night next season.


I like him because he's intelligent and is basically the anti-Madden, but I can't stand how everything is the end of the world with him. "AND HE RUNS FOR A GAIN OF THREE YARDS!!!!! THIS IS INCREDIBLE, FOLKS!!!! You are witnessing something absolutely spectacular!!!!!"


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls looking very active out of the gate. I like it.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng back to back solid plays


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Can we have Hinrich or Noc block shots from Harrington? He should not be shooting. 30% wide open?

Come on man.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich faked himself out, Harrington just flat out sucks.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Harrington has really not been playing well of late. Starting does not become him.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

tyson with a weak T. Refs suck as usual.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Horrible call against the Bulls. That was a BS call on Chandler.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, just noticed the game was on tv. Any other year I would be on top of the TV Schedule. Just shows how much "YOU GOTTA BE THERE".


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Does Andre Miller really have 18 on us?

This lead needs to be more like 14, not 7. The guys don't take games seriously enough once they have a lead.

Am I the only one that thinks Kirk has looked a step slower on D this year? Remember last year when he would routinely shut down Michael Redd, Ray Allen, etc.?

The refs have really not given the Bulls nearly as much leeway on D this year, that and AD are the reasons our D is so much worse this year.

Songaila is freaking awesome. ONly guy on our team that is consistent inside. Great inside-outside game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hot damn, this is fun.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich and Gordon dropping the HAMMER. Can't touch them...............


Bulls up by 18!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Ben Gordon is absolutely shredding Western Conference teams. He has to have the prettiest shot in the league. Almost NEVER touches rim when he makes.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

en fuego.

Note to Tirico, it's "Luol," not "Lou-el."

Are we actually outscoring a team in the 3rd quarter? :eek8:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

How was that not a foul on Camby? The Bulls get robbed consistantly.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

If Chandler was allowed to go over the back as much as Camby does he'd average 20 boards.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> How was that not a foul on Camby? The Bulls get robbed consistantly.


I think the refs are trying to disapprove of their style of play, one reason they have struggled on D this year--although the Pistons play more aggressive (almost dirty IMO) and they condone that, so...


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Definition of team having a bad game:

They get away with three fouls and one bad out of bounds call on one possession and can't score a point out of it.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL: "Tyson has to learn to shoot some jump shots and post up if he ever wants to be anything more than a role player." How has the announcer seen this and Tyson hasn't?


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Officials are trying to take over the game near the end of the 3rd quarter. Cheap & invisible fouls aplenty... Keeping the home team in the game.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

10 of our 27 losses have been by 10 or less. I'd been looking for that number.

I wonder how many games we've lost where we've led either by double digits or by 5+ with under 2 min to go.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> 10 of our 27 losses have been by 10 or less. I'd been looking for that number.
> 
> I wonder how many games we've lost where we've led either by double digits or by 5+ with under 2 min to go.


I thought he said 4 or less. Losing 17 games by more than 10 points would be pretty lousy at this point.

Edit: I just counted myself and the Bulls have lost 10 games by 4 or less points.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Someone needs to hammer Najara when he's waltzing down the lane like that. No easy buckets.

Bulls hoisting horrible shots here.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

4th quarter collapse nearing..approach with caution.


Very good timeout by Skiles.

Suck it up SUCKABULLS.

Salvage some dignity.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> I thought he said 4 or less. Losing 17 games by more than 10 points would be pretty lousy at this point.


4 or less, you're right. It was 10 losses, not 10 points, thanks. I knew there was a 10 in there somewhere.

Wow, then that's really horrible.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Any other good team would've blown out the Nuggets tonight AGES ago. We keep making stupid mistakes and let 'em hang around.

And forget Deng, Noce = far and away the most selfish player on this team. He's jacked up a shot pretty much every time he's touched the ball tonight. And they haven't exactly been good shots.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The choke is ON!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

That was a great pass by Ben.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Commence blowing the game..now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

15-25 from the FT line.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> The choke is ON!


You say it like you're surprised.

NVM, we should get Najera on the Bulls, he does all the same junk we do.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

These fans are smoking too much of their legalized stuff if they don't think that was a foul


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

In Ben we trust.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't think I've ever seen Ben make all 3 FTs when he gets fouled from the 3pt line.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't forget, we're only still up because Denver has gone down their leg the entire time... it's like they're better at doing all the stupid stuff we do than we are.

Suspiciously late charge call.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Not that hard to see Y we blow so many BIG leads. We are quite simply a DUMB team.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Hinrich is playing like sh!t. Some game it just seems like he's just not into it.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls have never fouled anyone with authority this season. Knock him down damnit!


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

plz win bulls come on make it stop :boohoo: :gopray:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Not that hard to see Y we blow so many BIG leads. We are quite simply a DUMB team.


Are we a young dumb team that will grow out of it or are we just a dumb team? that's the question


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Must be the thin air.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF is up with Kirk 

3 point game.

We suck.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Hinrich is a putz. I'm tired of him this game.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

if we :curse: lose this game


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with the thing about not fouling with authority. Bulls are so soft this year. Whatever happened to the aggressive defensive mindset we had last year?

What is it that makes them give up all these leads? That's the real question...


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

plz let us get aldridge let us get this guy


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich with good D, but he's just a non factor.
Noc needs a seat on the bench. He and Songalia should be handing out towels that Hinrich hands him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

1 point game.

All thanks to our stupidity as a team.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't miss WIDE OPEN shots now, Ben :curse:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls really need to bring in an AD type guy to bang people around. They're a small and soft team. And Nocioni hasn't been as physical this season either.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> Bulls really need to bring in an AD type guy to bang people around. They're a small and soft team. And Nocioni hasn't been as physical this season either.


A lot of this has to do with the refs cracking down on their style. I definitely agree though.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

WTF is Hinrich doing? Either go straight up or get out of the way dumass.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another 30 point night for Ben and he's saving our butt this qtr.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> A lot of this has to do with the refs cracking down on their style. I definitely agree though.


I agree to a certain extent but I still think you can commit a foul in such a way as to avoid the player making it and avoid a T.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't want to see that free throw disparity again. I've stayed away from that all year.

We need someone that can smack someone up.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

Stupid Turnovers Do They Want Denver To Win Wtf


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> I agree to a certain extent but I still think you can commit a foul in such a way as to avoid the player making it and avoid a T.


Agreed, and that's what I think is the difference--last year the refs gave us that, so we didn't need to know how to do it, and we haven't had the need to learn that this year, and we don't have a vet like AD to do it.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

If Ben doesn't touch it on every possession for the rest of the game then we got problems


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich's been getting abused defensively all night.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Hard for us to pull away when Denver answers every big Ben shot.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

i dont know what hinrich problem is on defense hes doing a nice job finding teammates but his defense is making jalen rose look like bowen :curse:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I think Hinrich has regressed.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*come on!*

just a matter of who wants it more now.

can we EVER hold a double digit lead? i swear.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Why isn't Chandler not in the game?


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

ben gordon is gonna hand the nugget player the ball oh man


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *come on!*
> 
> just a matter of who wants it more now.
> 
> can we EVER hold a double digit lead? i swear.



Miz,

Maybe you've got Hinrich's back too good. He's obviously not interested in proving himself lately. LOL.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another careless turnover :curse:

Just when our play couldn't get more idiotic.

Didn't Skiles learn from last game that you don't let BG bring the ball up?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

did ben just hand the ball to melo?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Darius fouls out.

Feds should investigate for a basketball gambling ring, Ben just hands Anthony the ball


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> did ben just hand the ball to melo?



he was asking for an autograph.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk :sigh:


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Another careless turnover :curse:
> 
> Just when our play couldn't get more idiotic.
> 
> Didn't Skiles learn from last game that you don't let BG bring the ball up?


Didn't Skiles learn from watching Ben every game that you don't let Ben dribble AT ALL?

There's a reason he didn't start for a year and a half...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

WTF kind of finish was that? Hinrich must be stoned or something because he's playing really dumb.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

STUPID HINRICH STUPID HINRICH STUPID HINRICH STUPID HINRICH :curse: :curse:  :curse: :boohoo: :dead: :curse:

also i think chandler only has like 4rbs in the 2nd half wtf hes our interior defense


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Seriously, Hinrich is really pissing me off. It's not that he's not trying, but he is looking so dang average lately.

Is he tired? Have all the position switching gotten to him? Bulls fans who root for him want to know!!!


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL @ Camby flailing his arms around everywhere meaninglessly and somehow coming up with a bunch of blocks and no fouls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> WTF kind of finish was that? Hinrich must be stoned or something because he's playing really dumb.


 That was an unwise move on Kirk. He should have dumped that off to someone. Driving straight up on one of the best shotblockers in the game is not smart at all

7 blocks for Camby


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Kirk needs another concussion. Where the hell is Dirk?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Honestly, did anyone NOT see this coming? It's clockwork for the Bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

There was a period in the 3rd qtr where the Nuggets had visibly given up. We were up by 20 and all we had to do was play some sensible ball for 5 more mins. and this game would've been BEYOND done. But we proved incapable of doing so. One unforced turnover after another. Noce's ball hogging. O's stupidity. Duhon's inability to hit a shot. Kirk's mediocrity.

This team is as AVERAGE as it gets.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

lame


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich overdribbles and jacks up another NOTHING shot


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

this game will give u high blood pressure what is wrong with hinrich


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I find it really pathetic that our best defensive positions, PG and SF, are being abused.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

DAMN YOU HINRICH........You suck. I will be sending e-mail after email.......You are not worth a roster slot on the USA basketball team.

Great to see Gordon v Denver on the offensive side of the ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk is trying to take over the game and I don't blame him really. He is the captain and throughout his career he has not been assertive enough. 

he has to learn balance and try to see the players around him. He took over the Dallas game in the fourth and we were all happy. Now we are all pissed at him just because he's not making the shots. 

If he made them, we'd be all "he's so gritty".


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I really wish we could hit a free throw, it would make me feel better about the ends of these close ones.

On the jump ball, so little hustle on our part and probably a no-call.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

that was not a jumpball wtf


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That's a BS jumpball call.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Jump ball????


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Noc is a friggin idiot.


SERIOUSLY PEOPLE WE'RE A STUPID BBIQ TEAM!

What good is Jib if you can't use it wisely???????


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

that was a horrible jumb ball call. 99% of the time its a foul.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OH GOD, jumpball between Noce and Camby. The f*** is Noce doing by holding on to the ball as if the Nuggets were forced to foul? THEY WEREN'T U IDIOT! Look at the CLOCK! :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

another jumpball miscue...


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

30 seconds to go and we're up by 1. tell me we have the ball???


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

refs are *******s thats bs


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

sick of the refs giving bulls no respect


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

darlets said:


> 30 seconds to go and we're up by 1. tell me we have the ball???


We don't Denver ball with 27.6 seconds left.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I always hate to blame things on the refs, but... wow.

Shame we have NOBODY to guard Melo 1 on 1.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Melo blocked!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

That was an awful jump ball call. I GUARANTEE if Noc jumped in on a Nugget holding the ball they'd call a foul.

BLOCK TYSON!


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

giantkiller7 said:


> I always hate to blame things on the refs, but... wow.
> 
> Shame we have NOBODY to guard Melo 1 on 1.


I will now eat crow.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BIG block by TC on Melo!

Now Noce's gotta make both FTs.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

plz make the ft's nice blk ty


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Chandler block! He's back!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: nice going Noce


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

3 PT game, Denver ball, get ready for some OT guys.

Game's 1/2 min ahead on WGN, btw.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2 clutch FTs by Noce! God that was huge.

Up 3 with 11.6 seconds left.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

No more OT games please.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

Just Say No To Overtime Play Defense Iam Sick Of Getting Revenge In 2k6 For Xbox360 Lets Go Bulls


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Kirk is trying to take over the game and I don't blame him really. He is the captain and throughout his career he has not been assertive enough.
> 
> he has to learn balance and try to see the players around him. He took over the Dallas game in the fourth and we were all happy. Now we are all pissed at him just because he's not making the shots.
> 
> If he made them, we'd be all "he's so gritty".



:yes:

the word that comes to mind is "fickle"

great block by chandler.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

last timeout for them. 

I think Melo will take the three. and I have a vision he makes it....









PLEASE don't foul on a three.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

If that TC had been here all season, we win 2 or 3 more games.

That's why getting a powerful big man to put next to him is so important this off-season.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

2nd worst team in the NBA in 3 point percentage: Denver.

I say this because I want everyone to know how much the Basketball Gods hate us once Earl Boykins makes a fadeaway 3 with no time left to send it to OT.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

What's our largest margin of victory this year?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Boykins to Melo wild shot. MISS. ben boards. bulls win!


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

:clap: :cheers: :banana: :biggrin:

nice talking with you all


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Bulls win..barely but a win is a win.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG we won


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Pheeeeeewwwww!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Melo misses bad looking 3. Great D by TC on the perimeter this time.

Bulls WIN!

But we looked freaking pathetic doing so.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_whew!_


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

ndistops said:


> 2nd worst team in the NBA in 3 point percentage: Denver.
> 
> I say this because I want everyone to know how much the Basketball Gods hate us once Earl Boykins makes a fadeaway 3 with no time left to send it to OT.


Eh, never mind.

Big win.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The next good question Jim Grey asks will be his first.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

thank you ben wallace i mean tyson chandler :biggrin:


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice block by Chandler. Biggest play of the game. Finally we win a close one! :banana:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

giantkiller7 said:


> :clap: :cheers: :banana: :biggrin:
> 
> nice talking with you all



welcome to the board! great stuff tonight.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd rather we not blow huge leads, but hey. How often do you see Chandler with a game winning block against one of the most clutch young players in the league?

I am blessed to have seen this on national TV. Can't wait til tomorrow's game against the Kings.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Awesome Effort by the boys to finally get a close one!
Gordon is performing terrific on this road trip i think thats over 100 points for him over the last 3 games
Anyone putting any highlights up for me and others?


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

OziBull said:


> Awesome Effort by the boys to finally get a close one!
> Gordon is performing terrific on this road trip i think thats over 100 points for him over the last 3 games
> Anyone putting any highlights up for me and others?


Check out NBA.com, they always have great stuff.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I have to be up in six hours - but I was too wound up to turn the game off and go to bed. :biggrin: 

Nice end, guys, just next time blow up out early.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Thank God Tyson is back! 

The best thing Legler said tonight was "the Bulls are one or two guys away from being one of the 3 or 4 best teams in the East." Finally someone mentions on National TV how good we are as a team but how we are missing just the one or two pieces. 

They also mentioned how 13 of our 27 losses were by 5 points or less (Not sure on that but that's what I think it was.) and if we would have won half those games we would be 6th in the East right now.

Still have a chance for the playoffs, just have to win 21 of our next 34 games!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Thank God Tyson is back!
> 
> The best thing Legler said tonight was "the Bulls are one or two guys away from being one of the 3 or 4 best teams in the East."



I always yearn for more from the commentators when they say that...one or two players like WHO?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

this game brings back fond memmories of last year

Gordon with 2 clutch 3s.... and Tyson with a HUGE block at the end and GREAT D on the perimeter on Carmelo to wrap up the bulls win

both sides came through in the very clutch... tho they staggered through the first 10 min of the 4th quarter


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Legler did mention that we need an inside post player who is a threat to score, someone that can draw the double team, like Eddy did last year. Do I think Eddy is that player we need back? 

No, but I think with our lottery pick from the Knicks, someone like Adam Morrison can draw that double team. We'll just have to wait and see who we end up with.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

BullsAttitude said:


> Legler did mention that we need an inside post player who is a threat to score, someone that can draw the double team, like Eddy did last year. Do I think Eddy is that player we need back?
> 
> No, but I think with our lottery pick from the Knicks, someone like Adam Morrison can draw that double team. We'll just have to wait and see who we end up with.


we can get him..the knicks pick and our pick could do it...if he's even WORTH that


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I think the name we are looking for is Lamarcus Aldridge. I feel this guy is a second coming of Bosh.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Thank God Tyson is back!
> 
> The best thing Legler said tonight was "the Bulls are one or two guys away from being one of the 3 or 4 best teams in the East."





GB said:


> I always yearn for more from the commentators when they say that...one or two players like WHO?


Hmmmm. NY's finest, Boo 1 and Boo 2, perhaps?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

^^I keed, I keed^^

But check out Mikedc's "If we get Gooden we need to do *something* with TT thread. There are some good suggestions for 1 or 2 players who would make us instant competitors.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> ^^I keed, I keed^^
> 
> But check out Mikedc's "If we get Gooden we need to do *something* with TT thread. There are some good suggestions for 1 or 2 players who would make us instant competitors.


I actually thought that when I posted that...but I didn't want Miz karate chopping me for carrying the thread off-topic...


----------

